
Notepads Is Available on Microsoft Store [Modern Lightweight Text Editor] - jasonstein
https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/c8kcwa/notepads_is_available_on_microsoft_store_modern/
======
BubRoss
This is just a direct advertisement.

